# dwm.exe has stopped working



## Qrischan

I am stuck with this problem where I get the error message about "dwm.exe has stopped working - A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if solution is available". 

Anyone else got same issue? and/or has some way to solve it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

Please post complete specs on the computer producing this error message, and the version of Windows it is running. Is it Win7 SP1 as in your profile??

_Just found this; try this and see if it works for you:_
_What is dwm.exe And Why Is It Running?__ :wink: If not, we'll need your computer specs to assist you further._

Thanks,
*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## Qrischan

Hi BIGBEARJEDI, thank you for your responding. I already resolved this problem. Thank you again.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

Glad to have helped out! :dance: Very good you got it resolved.

You're most welcome! 

When you get a minute please mark this thread as solved as here:









Best <<<BBJ>>> :thumb:


----------



## joeten

It would be nice and most helpful to others if you post how you solved it.


----------

